# The Conspiracy Theories Of Ben Carson....



## Jackie22 (Nov 6, 2015)

The Conspiracy Theories Of Ben Carson....

I can't understand why anyone thinks this man should be President.


http://www.nationalmemo.com/the-con...g Memo - 2015-11-06&utm_term=MM_frequency_six


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't understand how he is ahead in the repub polls, even though as far as I can tell, all of them are idiots in one way or another!  It's one stupid statement after another with him.  And he has to be an intelligent man as he was a very successful surgeon.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't understand how he is ahead in the repub polls, even though as far as I can tell, all of them are idiots in one way or another!  It's one stupid statement after another with him.  And he has to be an intelligent man as he was a very successful surgeon.



And there is still a lot of concern about the Democrats leader of today too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't even think Carson is REALLY running for President... but perhaps some sort of "Evangelical Pope" maybe?

He is about as crazy as they come


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2015)

Grain storage?  Carson needs to review some grade school history classes he might have slept through.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Grain storage?  Carson needs to review some grade school history classes he might have slept through.



He is actually speaking from the Bible, stuff you don't get in grade school.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2015)

BobF said:


> He is actually speaking from the Bible, stuff you don't get in grade school.



I got plenty of Bible 'stuff' when I was in a Christian parochial grade-school, and don't recall any reference to the pyramids being used as grain storage.

Can you/would you please provide either a direct quote from the Bible, or some reference online to substantiate the grain storage-pyramid biblical reference claim?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Grain storage?  Carson needs to review some grade school history classes he might have slept through.



Carson believes the Pyramids were built by Joseph.. the biblical figure who was the son of Jacob.  And they were for grain they were not tombs.  so where does he get that from..  Does the Bible talk about Joseph building the pyramids?

Here's where his theory comes from

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/dc/ben-carson-pyramid-theory-roots

Ben Carson isn't the only pyramid truther out there.
The GOP frontrunner's theory that archaeologists are wrong and that the Egyptian pyramids were really built by the biblical figure Joseph to store grain wasn't created in a vacuum. In the fringier corners of the Internet, variations of the pyramids-as-grain-storage argument has spawned entire blogs and a 30-minute documentary.
Carson -- who is continuing to defend beliefs that were surfaced this week in video of a 1998 commencement address by the acclaimed neurosurgeon -- joins the ranks of pyramids truthers who believe that, warned by God of an oncoming famine, Joseph built grain storage units that exist today in the form of the ancient pyramids.
His theory flies in the face of what has long been settled by modern archeologists: that the pyramids were built as tombs for Egyptian 
pharaohs.

“When one looks at the relevant part of Genesis, however, it becomes clear that it offers questionable support for Carson’s position. After interpreting Pharaoh’s dream as meaning that seven years of plenty will be followed by seven years of famine, Joseph gave instructions to the people of Egypt, saying, ‘let them gather all the food of those good years that come, and lay up corn under the hand of Pharaoh, and let them keep food in the cities’. There is no reference made to Joseph building any granaries for this purpose, although it is possible that he is assumed to have done so.”


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 6, 2015)

QS,
  thanks- I couldn't get Jackie's link to work on this little laptop I'm using right now.    What I'm finding is:
Genesis 41:35



> New International Version
> They should collect all the food of these good years that are coming and store up the grain under the authority of Pharaoh, to be kept in the cities for food.
> 
> 
> ...



When we get back from wife's DR appointment I'll pull out the Bible and read the actual passages.


----------



## BobF (Nov 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Carson believes the Pyramids were built by Joseph.. the biblical figure who was the son of Jacob.  And they were for grain they were not tombs.  so where does he get that from..  Does the Bible talk about Joseph building the pyramids?
> 
> Here's where his theory comes from
> 
> ...



Thanks for this response.    It will save me the time and effort to find the source that tnthomas asked for.   Carson is not a problem and won't be in the final listing of candidates.   Things get better after the beginning of election year 2016.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2015)

I understand that he also, after being a shill for Mannatech glyconutrient supplements, that supposedly cured his prostate cancer, he decided to have an unnecessary surgery for it anyway, just to be a role model to others who may not have been wise enough to take the supplement as religiously as he did.  It will be a scary day in America is a character like this was in charge of our country.  If Hillary runs against him, she's in, no contest.  http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/29/inside-ben-carson-s-cancer-scam.html

Just heard on the radio about his lying regarding his West Point scholarship...more here.

His campaign ad should bring him success.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't get how Carson makes the jump from building grain storage places to the idea that it had to be the pyramids.  Could have been any kind of grain storage places.  Doesn't make sense.  So they buried people in the grain storage places??


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I don't get how Carson makes the jump from building grain storage places to the idea that it had to be the pyramids.  Could have been any kind of grain storage places.  Doesn't make sense.  So they buried people in the grain storage places??


\

Must have added flavor to the bread......


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2015)

Maybe some space in one or some of the pyramids was used for grain storage. 

There were different chambers and hallways. Who know what they did? So what if they put some grain in there? Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 6, 2015)

IMO lots of red flags flying here. I wouldn't vote for him myself. He sounds more than a little bit unstable.
Is that the person you want as Commander in Chief, much less deciding which bills to sign and which to reject?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> IMO lots of red flags flying here. I wouldn't vote for him myself. He sounds more than a little bit unstable.
> Is that the person you want as Commander in Chief, much less deciding which bills to sign and which to reject?



I wouldn't vote for him for Dog Catcher!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 6, 2015)

I believe Ben Carson exhibits symptoms of Paranoid Personality Disorder. Scary stuff in a potential Commander In Chief.


----------

